# Front room over garage HT ideas



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I ended up with a house with a FROG { front room over garage }

Help me decide on how to turn this 12 x 20 room into a rocking home theater.

Projector with Acoustic screen { diy sound group 1299's } ?

65 inched LED with Statements ?

I plan to oc703 the room, paint it black. Plug the front windows so the room is black.

Only plan to have a 1 love seat that reclines.

I could put all the EQ in the back closet. Thinking about taking the door off and making it part of the overall room.

Spend my money! Let hear some idea I plan to post a couple pics.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't worry about the window. Just remove it...easy solution. Build a false wall for the screen...allows for much more screen options. Can we see pics of the room?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Without a doubt, go with the projection screen.

What kind of budget are we talking here?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I will post some pictures.

I have seen some of the 65 inch TVs at best buy and they look so nice. So if I go a projector I know i wont be able to get a 4 thousand dollar 4K projector. 

Id like to spend around 2K on the Projector and screen. The room will be totally black. I am not opposed to buying a refurb or used on ebay as well.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am looking to build these 1299's for the front and centers

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/home-theater-speakers.html

I am not sure about my options for surrounds.

Maybe the Coaxials? Rears, sides, and overhead. 11 channel system

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/coaxial-speaker-kits.html


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

What else do you need in the way of ideas? Acoustics seem to be taken care of, as do speakers, screen, seating, and paint choice... I'm assuming you already have the electronics.

What about lighting? Auxiliary seating? Cup holders?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

fschris said:


> I will post some pictures.
> 
> I have seen some of the 65 inch TVs at best buy and they look so nice. So if I go a projector I know i wont be able to get a 4 thousand dollar 4K projector.
> 
> Id like to spend around 2K on the Projector and screen. The room will be totally black. I am not opposed to buying a refurb or used on ebay as well.


This projector is a good one: http://www.projectorpeople.com/Pana...ec22KDs1iA66IExGrwmwXjVk1QCpNP07ReBoC9hTw_wcB

You could probably pick-up a Carada screen and slide in just under $2400.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.artinstall.ru/en/projects/loft

http://www.artinstall.ru/en/projects/bauhaus


SeymourAV XD acoustically transparent screen + pj + 1299's + DIY subs....


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

those are some nice HT's!


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes they are. 

But they could be a template for a really nice single love seat based DIY room that checks off your want list. 
You could also hide your surrounds behind something as simple as black speaker grill fabric frames. 

And that closet on the back wall, would make for a nice equipment rack, rather then having the gear under the screen. 

Do you really want coaxial surround speakers, when they are close to the seating? I would think dome tweeter speakers would easily 
be up to the task of playing reference levels. 

How tall is your 12x20' room?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey everyone I am in the process of building 5 x DIYSOUND Group 1099's   I had got the kits a while back when in stock


----------

